# Theological Studies of Heaven and the Hope in the Promises About It



## Theoretical (Jan 22, 2007)

How should a Chirstian best approach the promises of heaven in such a way that is not treating the Faith as a carefree "happy pill" [Religion as a drug] that will make life a lot better in the future? 

Specifically, are there any good studies of what best entails the promises, why they are important, and also, how believers will worship and serve the Lord in Heaven? These are such weird issues to be raising, but it gives you an idea of just how utterly materialistic and naturalistic our modern society truly is.

Both books and articles would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 22, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> How should a Chirstian best approach the promises of heaven in such a way that is not treating the Faith as a carefree "happy pill" [Religion as a drug] that will make life a lot better in the future?
> 
> Specifically, are there any good studies of what best entails the promises, why they are important, and also, how believers will worship and serve the Lord in Heaven? These are such weird issues to be raising, but it gives you an idea of just how utterly materialistic and naturalistic our modern society truly is.
> 
> Both books and articles would be greatly appreciated.



Christopher Love has some excellent meditations on Heaven in the one volume of his works that Soli Deo Gloria put out before they started publishing his sermons in smaller chunks. I truly love Love. :

Seriously, though - these are absolutely wonderful sermons... see if you can get a copy on abebooks or something. Thomas Brooks in his works (I have them but can't recall if I'm remembering things correctly) may also have some writings on heaven proper - I know he wrote a treatise called Heaven on Earth, which concerns the communion of saints, and Privy Key of Heaven, which is on prayer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

It is often said of serious Christians that they are so heavenly-minded that they are no earthly good. There can be a bit of truth to that but it is equally, if not more so, true that few among us are heavenly-minded enough. We are most often so caught up in the cares of this world that we fail to apprehend with the eye of faith the eternal weight of glory that is the Christian pilgrimage (2 Cor. 4). 

The Puritans wrote much on heaven (the four last things: heaven, hell, death and judgment) and balanced their eternal emphasis with practical wisdom for the daily walk as well. 

_Heaven on Earth: Capturing Jonathan Edwards' Vision of Living In Between_ by Stephen J. Nichols

_Heaven on Earth_ by Thomas Brooks

_Heaven Upon Earth: Jesus, the Best Friend in the Worst Times_ by James Janeway

_The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven_ by Arthur Dent

_The Four Last Things: Death, Judgment, Hell, Heaven_ by Robert Bolton

_The Four Last Things, Death, Judgment, Heaven and Hell_ by William Bates

_Heaven Taken by Storm: Showing the Holy Violence a Christian Is to Put Forth in the Pursuit After Glory_ by Thomas Watson

_Treatise on Earthly-Mindedness_ by Jeremiah Burroughs

_The Saint's Everlasting Rest_ by Richard Baxter

_The Christian's Daily Walk_ by Henry Scudder

Heaven


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Puritans wrote much on heaven (the four last things: heaven, hell, death and judgment) and balanced their eternal emphasis with practical wisdom for the daily walk as well.
> 
> _Heaven on Earth: Capturing Jonathan Edwards' Vision of Living In Between_ by Stephen J. Nichols
> 
> ...



I was thinking more of studies strictly on Heaven itself - how could I forget Baxter, though! I can't put enough of a positive recommendation for both Watson's short treatise on the Christian walk, and on Burroughs. Those are masterpieces. (and one just has to love Arthur Dent! Even if that work were not a good one, I'd almost have to buy the book so I could shelve it next to my copy of Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy and make my friends wonder...)


----------

